# FAQ - The Best Wax (Well, the best wax that you recommend.) ;)



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

People post all the time asking what wax we recommend or especially, what is the best wax. Well, there isn't a “best wax”. There are many good waxes that fit different situations. There are also sealants. They generally apply the same as waxes, but serve different purposes.
So, what type of wax/sealant do you need to look for?
First, you need to know the differences between waxes and a sealants. For an excellent article on their differences, check the Carnuba Car Wax vs. Paint Sealants article over at Autogeek.net.
Now that you know the differences, you have to decide which one is for you. If you like waxing your vehicle once every other month, a wax is a great option. If you would prefer to only wax your vehicle twice a year, a sealant is what you need. However, you also have to think about the color of your vehicle. Is it a dark vehicle? Metallic flakes? Do you want a deep, wet shine or a nice reflective shine that makes the flakes pop?
Well, waxes generally provide a deeper, wetter shine or warmer glow than do sealants. So, if you have a dark vehicle and want that depth, you need a good wax. If you have a light vehicle or one with flakes, sealants generally provide a pop that a wax may mute.
Another problem with looking for a good wax or sealant is that some of them are labeled wrong. For example, Meguiar's NXT Tech Wax 2.0. This is not a wax. It is a sealant. You have to read the label to start getting a good feel for what the product actually is. A lot of waxes will contain the word carnuba somewhere on the label. Also, there are some that label their sealants as polish. For example, Duragloss #105 Total Performance Polish. This is not a polish. It is a sealant. Mislabeling is a very common practice in the detailing world. The best thing to do is know what service each provides and how it is made and you can get a good feel for what you are looking at when you read the label.
One thing to note about waxes is that there are a lot of waxes that you can buy over the counter (OTC) that are cleaner waxes. They contain cleaners in the wax that help clean the paint as you wax. Generally, these don't do much more than stain your trim and only last a couple of weeks. The best thing to do is to try and buy a pure carnuba wax or sealant and use a designated paint cleaner before applying either of them.
Liquid or Paste? Some waxes and sealants come in liquid or paste versions. Most waxes come in paste version, but some have liquid versions. Mos sealants come in liquid versions, but some have paste versions. For the most part, it is better to get a paste if possible. The additives that are required to get a wax in liquid version hamper it's longevity a little. Sometimes pastes have a higher carnuba content than their liquid versions. However, it is mostly up to you. Some people like the ease of use of a liquid and some people like that old fashioned feeling of using a paste. It is all up to you.
Finally, what if you want the best of both worlds. Well, a very common practice in the detailing world is to top a sealant with a wax. You get th longevity of a sealant but the depth of a wax. However, you have to remember that this may not be the best practice. If you have a vehicle with flakes, you may just want to coat it with a sealant and leave it alone. It is all in what you want.
So, now that you know that there is no "best wax" and you have a decent grasp on what wax/sealant to choose, you still want to know what we (as a forum) prefer.
A lot of people want to buy locally. So, what is good locally?
General recommendations for OTC purchases:
*Meguiar's NXT Tech Wax 2.0* - One of the longer lasting sealants you can find OTC. Really easy to apply and easy to remove. The most common problem is applying a thick layer. This will cause streaking upon removal. This sealant can be found just about anywhere. Can be found in liquid or paste versions.
*Meguiar's #26 Hi-Tech Carnuba Wax* - This wax is one of the best looking waxes that you can find not only OTC, but anywhere. I have seen it on darker colors beside waxes costing ten times as much and the #26 looked just as good. It comes in liquid and paste versions.
*Duragloss #105 Total Performance Polish* - Not only is this one of the longer lasting OTC sealants, but it hangs pretty well with the more expensive online sealants. Easy to apply and very easy to remove. It is a great looking sealant on a large variety of colors.
The following link is a very helpful thread that captures some of the more popular waxes and sealants for a range of prices...
http://www.autogeekonline.net/....html
In this thread, people can post the waxes that they prefer and why. This way, we can try to eliminate the need for all of those "The Best Wax" threads we all love to hate that everyone gives their opinion in.
*No product arguing. Just post your favorites and the OTC you recommend.* If you have a question or beef, please IM the poster.
Things you want to include in your description:
The brand and the name.
Where it was purchased.
Price.
What color car you use it on.
How you apply it. (Machine, hand, foam applicator, etc…)
Pros.
Cons.
Mine...
*Duragloss #105 Total Performance Polish* (sealant)
CarQuest
$9.99
I like it on light colors and anything with flakes. I also use it as a base for waxes on dark colors even though it looks pretty good as is on dark colors.
I apply it by hand with a foam applicator.
Pros: I like #105 because it is easy to put on and remove. It also looks great on any color, makes the vehicle really shine and it is one of the longer lasting sealants. I also like it because it can be purchased locally if you have a CarQuest around.
Cons: I haven't found anything to dislike about #105.
*Collinite 476s* (wax)
AutoGeek.net or Harbor Freight
$14.99 (AG) or ~$10,00 (HF)
I use it on any color, but it looks better on darker cars. It somewhat mutes flakes unlike #105 does.
I apply it by hand with a foam applicator.
Pros: I like 476s because it has to be the most durable carnuba based wax I have ever used. Even through the heat of summer and salty winters, I find my car still beading over and over. It also leaves a great shine and the carnuba in it adds to the depth of darker colors. It is also detergent proof. It really doesn't get removed with washes like other waxes. I tried to wash 476s out of a foam applicator with a high concentration of Dawn and it just wouldn't come all the way out. It really amazed me. I know have a designated foam applicator for 476s.
Cons: The only set-back to it is that it is a little more finicky to remove unless you apply it really thinly. It has a paint can type top that needs a tool to open.
*Duragloss #951 Aqua Wax* (spray sealant)
CarQuest
~$7.00
It makes any color shine, but it REALLY wets darker colors.
It is a spray wax so I spray it on the car and wipe it dry with a microfiber.
Pros: It is a cheap, awesome looking, completely easy to use wax. It lasts longer than most other OTC waxes/sealants I have tried and looks much better. It gets even deeper the day after application. This is a must have for anyone that likes adding quick coats of wax. I mostly apply it to my wife's car and even after a couple of weeks of washing, it still maintains its initial wetness and slickness.
Cons: None.
*Pinnacle Souveran Paste* (wax)
Autogeek.net
~$85 (BOGO special. I sold the other.lol)
Dark and light colors without flakes.
I apply it with a foam applicator.
Pros: Probably the best wax I have ever used. Extremely deep shine on darker colors and a nice warm shine on light colors. It can't be any easier to apply and remove a wax than this one. Smells AWESOME!
Cons: A little pricey if not purchased on sale and mutes flakes.
*Klasse Sealant Glaze* (sealant)
Autogeek.net
$19.99
Light colors.
I apply it with a foam applicator.
Pros: Longest lasting sealant or wax that I have ever tested. Bullet proof almost.
Cons: Sometimes hard to remove even when applied thinly. Since you have to apply it so thinly, it generally takes two coats to get good coverage.
*P21s Concours Carnuba Wax* (wax)
Autogeek.net
$33.99
Any color.
I apply it with the included applicator.
Pros: Looks good on every color I have ever tried it on. Cheaper than other boutique waxes but looks just as good. Easy to apply and remove. Adds a warmth to flakes without muting them. Has a great, soft applicator pad to work with included.
Cons: Doesn't smell that great.


_Modified by 67Customs at 11:35 AM 12-18-2009_


----------



## Blacksheepsquad (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (67Customs)*

*Duragloss # 105 Total Performance Polish* (sealant)
Duragloss.com
Eight bucks or so...
I used it for my wifes jetta a week ago...
I've only used it on silver so far and since it's one of the hardest colors to really make look good I figure it will be great for all.
I apply it by hand with a foam applicator.
Pros: It's really cheap, it's slick as snot, and it seems to be more durable that kevalar. It's been though a few rains and about 80-100 miles and it looks like I just did it.
Cons: It isn't the easiest thing to get on and off. It's not HARD by any means but not super easy either.
I use it in conjunction with the duragloss Polish Bonding Agent and Aquawax as a topper (after 12 hours)
*Collinite #845 Insulator Wax* (wax)
Advance Auto Parts/ Carquest
10-14 dollars
I use it on customer's cars. 
I use it on all colors.
I apply it by hand with a foam applicator.
Pros: It beads like a BEAST! Even my little sister can't kill this stuff on her black scion. It seems to last forever, I've recently come to the conclusion that it might not protect as well as I thought it did but it will continue to bead water even if it doesn't protect from bird ****, etc. The average person thinks that beads = a good wax job so hell, give them what they want.
Cons: It's kinda hard to remove, it tends to be greasy and sometimes dust can collect in the patterns you made while removing it. One wash takes care of that though.
*Duragloss #951 Aqua Wax* (spray sealant)
CarQuest/Duragloss.com
~$7.00
This stuff probably changed my detailing life. It goes on in a flash and works over anything I've tried. It's very very glossy and decently deep as well.
Pros: Everything. This **** is beautiful. If I were single and it wasn't illegal I'd marry AW. It smells so good too. It reminds me of the beach(which thanks to Hurricane DEAN I won't be visiting...)
Cons: None. (But don't leave the sprayer in the car on a hot day. This goes for all DG bottles, they don't fare well...)

_*OTC*_
Any of the Duragloss products or Collinite. 
_*Big Brand OTC stuff:*_
I'd recommend ColorX if you paint isn't perfect, it's a good cleaner and lasts a long time. It's got a decent look to it, top it w/ some AW and it would be killer I'm sure.
I'd recommend Eagle One Nano Wax if your paint is in good shape... It lasts a bit longer than NXT and it's got a really nice look to it. It's very glossy and deep on dark colors. The pump bottle is a great idea as well...
I live in ****ing Northeast Ohio. Its either 100 or -10 no in between stuff here. Salt is like a daily occurrence and I swear I still see cars covered in the stuff in the summer. The rain here makes stuff covered in this odd dirt film. 4 year old cars rust to ground. It rains, it snows, tornadoes happen, it's like a weather apocalypse all the time.
I drive about 60 miles a day and the car sits outside at work all day and is garaged at night. I wash it 2x a week and the little lady's about once every 10 days or so.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (Blacksheepsquad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blacksheepsquad* »_
I wash it 2x a week and the little lady's about once every 10 days or so.

The little ladys what?


----------



## johnle (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (67Customs)*

I love Blacksheep's products the mirror my own almost exactly.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (67Customs)*









for more suggestions.


----------



## nuppal (Jan 3, 2005)

Poorboys isnt too bad. I switched from P21s to a tub of poorboys, gonna go back to P21s or something more expensive after i'm done.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *nuppal* »_Poorboys isnt too bad. 

If I could get *Natty's Blue* to last longer, I'd use it on everything and never want for another wax. Used it on my dad's Candy Apple Red metallic Sebring and I couldn't believe the way the flake popped. The paint looked a mile deep... Dad's kind of a non-enthusiast and noticed the difference right away. You can't look at my yellow Neon in the sun when it's wearing NB!








Usual stuff - 
*Collinite 476s* I am an admitted superfan. It doesn't leave much wanting for looks, and it lasts FOREVER. Never had any application problems. It looks good & protects for about as long as a sealant, but has more of the warmer carnauba look that I prefer.
I do like the *Meguiars 21*- applies easily, removes easily, lasts a long time, and looks better on metallics than the Collinite. I used it on everything til I discovered how much I loved 476s.
*Collinite 845* Trying this one for this winter. I was able to resist buying it online; then a guy had it for sale at Hershey this year & I couldn't help myself. It's on the Sebring right now - looks good but like it really muted the metallic. Probably awesome on non-met paints. 
I like *Color-X* too - have used it on one of the winter beaters with good results. It lasts pretty well and like bannedsheep said, great cleaning ability for OTC.
*Meguiar's Show Car Glaze* Queen for a day indeed! Finally used it for the first time a couple weeks ago. I only had time to clay, not to do the one-step polish & Collinite app I had planned for my Solar Yellow daily driver Neon.... Applied a coat of #7 in the meantime, and it looks killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will say it smells just like the Deep Crystal #2 polish







I like this more than Danase Wet Glaze - I've tried that on several different colors - metalllics/non-metallics - and for the life of me can't see a difference. So either I'm doing it wrong, or something.
Been using *Speed Demon* quick wax from Surf City because I love their stuff & can buy it at Pep Boys now- adds a noticeable amount of gloss & smells good.... I still would like to try Aquawax, just because I feel like I have to try everything










_Modified by TheGreenspanator at 2:28 PM 1-7-2010_


----------



## le-di-snake (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (67Customs)*

This thread is awesome! I finally got the difference between sealant and wax.







Thank you very much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (le-di-snake)*

I tried Collinite #845 along side Duragloss #105 on the hood & roof of my winter car which doesn't get washed a lot .. conclusion .. 845 beaded better than 105 right off the top but its now early Jan and I washed the car on Monday and the 105 still beads and sheets where the 845 is showing no signs of either. 
This year I used both on customers cars for "winter waxes" and by the looks of the performance on my own I'll be going back to #105 exclusively.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (Jesstzn)*

This post needs to be 'sticky'd' in this forum. Excellent idea to keep a thread like this at the top so people have something to go off of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The waxes/sealants that I use have already been detailed above (Duragloss #105, NXT 2.0)


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (TXR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *le-di-snake* »_Thank you very much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

You are very welcome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Jesstzn* »_...I'll be going back to #105 exclusively.
Once I found her, I never left her.









_Quote, originally posted by *TXR32* »_This post needs to be 'sticky'd' in this forum. Excellent idea to keep a thread like this at the top so people have something to go off of. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My posts can't be stickied. The best I can do is put the new DIY/FAQ thread in my sig that have links to these typs of threads. That is really the only place I can put it so that people in the forum can see it as often as possible.
Thanks though.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (67Customs)*

Ok







well I will do my best when visiting this forum to bump this thread up if its getting low on the totem pole


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (TXR32)*

BUMP


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (TXR32)*

Is there a list of waxes and sealants that are applied via machine? The ones listed above all say applied with applicator by hand.
thanks


----------



## Northsea Green MKV (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (FL_Jetta08)*

i bought both turtle wax paste and spray.. was that a waste of money?


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (FL_Jetta08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FL_Jetta08* »_Is there a list of waxes and sealants that are applied via machine? The ones listed above all say applied with applicator by hand.
thanks
They say apply with an applicator by hand because that is what we prefer, not how it has to be applied. You can apply just about any wax or sealant with a machine if you want to. Manufacturers are generally not going to put "apply by machine" on their bottle, though.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (Northsea Green MKV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Northsea Green MKV* »_i bought both turtle wax paste and spray.. was that a waste of money?
I don't know about a waste of money, but there are better ones out there for the money.


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (67Customs)*

Thanks... I just bought a PC and would kill myself if I were to damage my paint by assuming any wax/sealant were ok to use with it. Just being cautious. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (pontiac)*

Thanks for the info. Which wax is best applied with a PC and also layerable????
I'd like to make a wax purchase with the best outcome possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by FL_Jetta08 at 9:37 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (FL_Jetta08)*

ttt


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (67Customs)*

Wax and sealants are for suckers, I use acrylic paint conditioner (APC).


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (smittyATL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smittyATL* »_Wax and sealants are for suckers, I use acrylic paint conditioner (APC).









Can you elaborate? Why is it better?


----------



## am1899 (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (smittyATL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smittyATL* »_Wax and sealants are for suckers, I use acrylic paint conditioner (APC).









HAHAHAHA








Where is he? Can't believe he hasn't trolled in this thread yet.
Anyway...I like to keep things fairly simple. I use DG 105 almost exclusively - as long as I have it on hand. If I'm low on 105, I'll use NXT. I also have a tin of a traditional carnuba wax made by Automagic (called EZPaste). I only use it once and a while...usually if I'm looking to accentuate that deep, wet look on a darker colored car.


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (Jesstzn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesstzn* »_
Can you elaborate? Why is it better?

The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (smittyATL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smittyATL* »_
The proof is in the pudding.









Still didn't answer the question ... if your going to call us all suckers then we would like to know why.


----------



## smittyATL (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (Jesstzn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesstzn* »_
Still didn't answer the question ... if your going to call us all suckers then we would like to know why. 

I think you're missing the joke here.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

*Re: FAQ - The Best Wax (smittyATL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smittyATL* »_
I think you're missing the joke here.

Well... when someone gets banned for promoting a product & spamming I don't think making a joke about it is appropriate.


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

Just purchased some of Adams line from detailersdomain, does anyone have and views and or recomendations.


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

asuckiel said:


> Just purchased some of Adams line from detailersdomain, does anyone have and views and or recomendations.


 Good choice, I only use Adams prosucts theyre deff one of the best!!!


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

FL_Jetta08 said:


> Is there a list of waxes and sealants that are applied via machine? The ones listed above all say applied with applicator by hand.
> thanks


 try adams machine superwax


----------



## gustavopa (Jul 21, 2010)

*This wax has worked fine for me*

You´re right. What works for my auto won´t necessarily work for yours. We need to test several products to see which one works best for our vehicle. The 3M Quick Wax 16 oz Bottle has worked fine for me.


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

i'm not super picky with the waxes and stuff,i just buy OTC at the local Pep Boys. 
my car is a bright metallic blue,and it positively glows when i go over it (by hand,no buffer) with Meguiar's Deep Crystal Paint Cleaner(paint cleaner/wax stripper) ,Meguiar's Cleaner Wax(red tub),and then a final seal coat of NXT-2.0. 
i'm sure there are other brands that might be better,but it looks darn good to me i get lots of compliments from random strangers on its shine. 
i liked reading others' product choices;i've never even heard of some of the brands listed~very informative:thumbup:


----------



## teknoman (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for this very informative and useful thread. I just bought a new 2012 Golf (dark gray metallic) and my brother said I should definitely polish/wax it ASAP. I am a complete newbie to polishing so any tips would be greatly appreciated.

So after reading, I was thinking of getting the Duragloss TPP #105 for good bang for the buck. I am looking for good protection and long life since I won't be able to do frequent re-applications. So couple questions:

1. I need a bonding agent first, like Duragloss PBA #601, correct?
2. Would applying Duragloss Aquawax #951 afterwards help with protection/longevity? I am not really concerned with making my car look better (though I guess it doesn't hurt )
3. Has anyone gotten the fancy Cobra towels from Autogeek--are they worth it?

I was probably going to buy from Autogeek.net--I called a local Carquest but the guy had never even heard of Duragloss and he didn't find anything in the computer.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

teknoman said:


> Thanks everyone for this very informative and useful thread. I just bought a new 2012 Golf (dark gray metallic) and my brother said I should definitely polish/wax it ASAP. I am a complete newbie to polishing so any tips would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> So after reading, I was thinking of getting the Duragloss TPP #105 for good bang for the buck. I am looking for good protection and long life since I won't be able to do frequent re-applications. So couple questions:
> 
> ...


 See bold above ... also Autogeek is good because it one stop shopping


----------



## teknoman (Mar 13, 2012)

Jesstzn said:


> See bold above ... also Autogeek is good because it one stop shopping


Great, thanks for the reply! Hopefully I'll have it all soon, if so I'll be busy this weekend  Maybe I'll take some photos too.


----------



## 1dayVWowner (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all, 

I have a 2010 United Grey GTI and I want to know what is the general opinion on whether i should use a wax, sealant, or both on my paint. I read the OP and I am thinking wax would be better. I dont see flakes in my paint but I do see little spesc that are slightly a different color. Can anyone chime in? I want to bring the paint out as much as possible. Whether it be with wax, sealant or both. Opinions please.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

1dayVWowner said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a 2010 United Grey GTI and I want to know what is the general opinion on whether i should use a wax, sealant, or both on my paint. I read the OP and I am thinking wax would be better. I dont see flakes in my paint but I do see little spesc that are slightly a different color. Can anyone chime in? I want to bring the paint out as much as possible. Whether it be with wax, sealant or both. Opinions please.


 The spec is prolly a bit of pearl .. seeing the car is 2 years old and prolly not cared for like a pro I'd clay ... then use a cleaner ( Meguiras ColorX etc ) on it to bring out the specs and remove oxidized clear then a sealant like Duragloss #105 ..


----------



## ADFTDI (Oct 22, 2012)

meguirs ultimate paste wax.
bought on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Meguiars-Ulti...9&sr=1-1&keywords=meguiars+ultimate+paste+wax
23$
I apply this every other wash. 

Turtle wax black box system
bought on amazon. 
http://www.amazon.com/Turtle-Wax-T-3KT-Black-Box/dp/B001UMZ07A
I apply this every 2-3 months. 
20$

swissvax mirage
i only apply one coat of this once a month and i love it. 
bought on amazon
http://www.amazon.com/Swissvax-SE10...id=1369155821&sr=8-1&keywords=swissvax+mirage
quite expensive at $200 each


----------



## Tom16v (Apr 7, 2003)

Collinite #915 
Price-32.99
Pros-Looks great, is extremely durable, water beading is excellent and for what you pay it's a steal
Cons-The only thing I could say is that it's a little hard to remove if you put it on too thick.

Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer- 
Price-10.99
I used this after each wash just to add a layer of protection in between waxing. It's cheap, and if you keep the car dry after using it and let the product cure for 24 hours it will bead water like a freshly waxed surface. For a product you can get almost anywhere and is relatively inexpensive it's awesome.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Finish Kare 1000p - $18
http://www.amazon.com/15oz-Finish-K...e=UTF8&qid=1369519763&sr=8-1&keywords=fk1000p

Surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet. Great durability, pretty cheap, great beading and sheeting. This is my go to 'topper wax.'

Nitro Seal - $60
http://www.autopia-store.org/HD-Nitro-Seal.html

nothing else has quite this durability for this price. Easily 4-6 months of protection with up to a year of protection in a garage kept car. Price seems steep, but there are easily 4-5 cars worth in a set.


----------



## Audixx4 (Feb 14, 2012)

Im not a pro but i always try too keep my car clean and paint protected and since a i can't handle and understand many of the product here listed but I use meguiars tech wax 2.0 and it beads really good. What do y'all guys think?










wanna put lip stick in my dip stick?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

*1Z einszett Glanz - $17.99/16.9oz* - Link

I've been using this a lot lately and have really enjoyed it so far.

Pros - Inexpensive and you get plenty for your money... a great value! Goes on and comes off quite easily. Beads well and provies a very deep gloss to my black car. Doesn't dry very quickly which makes it a bit easier to buff off.

Cons - It beads for a while, but I find that it loses its gloss after about a month. It could be because I'm using thin coats, but I find that reapplying a thin coat each month gives great results.


----------



## Jesstzn (Apr 21, 2003)

c0r3y.af said:


> *1Z einszett Glanz - $17.99/16.9oz* - Link
> 
> I've been using this a lot lately and have really enjoyed it so far.
> 
> ...


 I used to use that all the time .. still good .. was better pre VOC regs making it change the formula. Good stuff.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Jesstzn said:


> I used to use that all the time .. still good .. was better pre VOC regs making it change the formula. Good stuff.


Agreed, 'tis good stuff indeed. I love most of their products, especially Cockpit Premium which is probably the best interior cleaner I've ever used.


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

*Duragloss #105 Total Performance Polish (sealant)*
Bought from https://www.autoality.com/store/pc/home.asp Shipping is free for orders over $25 and under 5 lbs
$10.99
Looks great on light colors and not bad on darker colors - all the advantages of Zaino (which I used for years) without the cost
I apply it with a GG DA and Buff & Shine red pad mixing it 4 parts 105 to 1 part 601
Pros: Typically I see 6 months of protection from 105--really good protection from bird bombs and water spots--really easy to apply and remove
Cons: Has that "Sealant" look, but not so much as most 

*HD POXY*
Purchased from http://www.3dproducts.com/
$14.99
POXY is a hybrid sealant/Montan wax so lasts a bit longer than most waxes--I usually get 3-4 months protection
I apply with a GG DA and Buff & Shine Red pad--only takes about 12 pea sized drops to do my Passat wagon
Pros: fantastic deep wet look on dark colors that rivals some expensive products I've seen and adds a richness to lighter colors-a little goes a long way--very easy to apply (hand or machine) and remove
Cons: Doesn't offer the best protection from bird bombs and only lasts 3-4 months so I usually put a coat of 105 under it just to be safe

*HD Speed-AIO*
Purchased from http://www.3dproducts.com/
$14.99
HD Speed includes mild abrasives (HD Polish) and Poxy LSP--has some cut to it with an orange pad, but really amps up the gloss after polishing or on it's own with a blue or black pad
Applied with a GG DA and Buff & Shine black pad
Pros: decent cut for a AIO for removing light to medium marring and great as a finishing step--very high gloss
Cons: really needs to be topped as it only lasts a month or so

*DG Aquawax*
Purchased from https://www.autoality.com/store/pc/home.asp
$7.99
Same comments as others have posted--inexpensive, easy to use, great shine and lasts longer than you'd think for a spray wax.

Want to give Collinite 476 a try on my wife's non-metallic black Golf just because of the durability as I don't want to touch that black paint unless I have too.

Also, have heard great things about CG Hybrid V7 as a topper spray sealant.


----------



## candy11 (May 22, 2011)

Anyone use Zymol? I have used it for years. Doesn't last more then 2/3washs but it doesn't leave a haze on plastics or rubber.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

candy11 said:


> Anyone use Zymol? I have used it for years. Doesn't last more then 2/3washs but it doesn't leave a haze on plastics or rubber.


Is that the spray glaze in the blue bottle? If so, I've tried it once, but wasn't very impressed. It seemed to smear and smudge and didn't wipe off very easily.

Any non-cleaner wax (or non-cleaner sealant, I believe) should be fine on trim. I just did a car yesterday using Adam's Buttery Wax and had no issues with trim staining. A quick wipe with some QD on a MF towel did the trick on some small residue spots.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

*Adam's Buttery Wax - $19.95/16oz - Link*

I got this in a kit with a few other Adam's products back when I purchased my GG buffer and it's probably one of the easiest waxes out there to work with.

Pros - Fairly inexpensive, good amount, nice value. Goes on smooth. Super, super easy to buff off, even in direct sunlight on an 85-degree day. Nice shine. Does not stain or leave residue on trim. Did I mention it buffs off really easily?

Cons - Doesn't last as long as some of the other products in the same price range. It is a bit thin and I find that you achieve better results by using thicker coats and letting it sit a little longer.


----------



## candy11 (May 22, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> Is that the spray glaze in the blue bottle? If so, I've tried it once, but wasn't very impressed. It seemed to smear and smudge and didn't wipe off very easily.
> 
> Any non-cleaner wax (or non-cleaner sealant, I believe) should be fine on trim. I just did a car yesterday using Adam's Buttery Wax and had no issues with trim staining. A quick wipe with some QD on a MF towel did the trick on some small residue spots.


Thanks. I am talking about the zymol liquid. It's not really in a spray bottle. They selling at autozone I think. It says its a water based cleaner wax. It is kind of hard to take off you apply the wax to thinly to say a whole panel at once. What QD? Quick dry?


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

candy11 said:


> Thanks. I am talking about the zymol liquid. It's not really in a spray bottle. They selling at autozone I think. It says its a water based cleaner wax. It is kind of hard to take off you apply the wax to thinly to say a whole panel at once. What QD? Quick dry?


I see. I've only used the spray wax/sealant that they sell so I can't really speak about their other products. QD stands for Quick Detailer, also known as Spray Detailer or Quick Detail Spray. It's just a spray that you mist onto a panel and wipe with a microfiber towel to keep things clean and tidy between washes. It's also useful for removing caked on wax, or as a lubricant for clay bar.


----------



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

Audixx4 said:


> Im not a pro but i always try too keep my car clean and paint protected and since a i can't handle and understand many of the product here listed but I use meguiars tech wax 2.0 and it beads really good. What do y'all guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 been using this a few years now, even on my old show car :laugh: an really like it


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Good info


----------



## kziggy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Adams*



DasCC said:


> Good info


First apply Adams super glaze. Then apply Adams Americana paste wax. Worth the $$$.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

Chemical Guy`s Lava (wax)
Currently $69.99 on chemicalguys.com
Bright colors. It is my go to for Red`s (especially Tornado Red), Orange, Yellow, light blue, etc. 
Apply by hand. It is super easy to remove. 
Pro`s:
- Super easy to apply/remove
- Amazing shine on bright colors
- Great smell.

Con`s:
- None really. Maybe price for some. 

Chemical Guy`s Blacklight (sealant)
Currently $24.99 on chemicalguys.com
Specifically designed for black (really bring out metallic black paint) as well as other dark colors such as blue, green, brown, etc. 
Apply by hand or DA. I apply by hand and double layer. 
Pro`s:
- Super easy to apply/remove
- Great price
- Long lasting (especially when double layered)

Con`s:
- Meh finish on dark green and brown. I prefer to use a different product on those colors.


----------



## Mrrogers1 (Jun 26, 2006)

candy11 said:


> Anyone use Zymol? I have used it for years. Doesn't last more then 2/3washs but it doesn't leave a haze on plastics or rubber.


Is something that really only lasts 3 washes worth the effort? 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

Mrrogers1 said:


> Is something that really only lasts 3 washes worth the effort?
> 
> Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


its a good product, used it for years. but imho no, it should last longer. switched over to Meguiars Next products :beer:


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> Chemical Guy`s Blacklight (sealant)
> Currently $24.99 on chemicalguys.com
> Specifically designed for black (really bring out metallic black paint) as well as other dark colors such as blue, green, brown, etc.
> Apply by hand or DA. I apply by hand and double layer.
> ...


just tried blacklight, i really like it. chemical guys has free 2 day shipping through amazon prime...which makes life super easy! 

if you want a killer wet look with good swirl/scratch filling, top it with a solid carnuba product, I used autoglym HD. Both love to bring out the metallic flake and one seems to "cover" the others weaknesses. as a good trick, apply the autoglym a little thicker, allow to set about 15 minutes, partially remove it with a soft and very damp microfiber, this loosens and works the wax around again, then let set another 10-15 minutes. it'll look like utter hell after you damp "remove" it, but the final removal really gives a dark color that "wet" look. 

i like NXT 2.0 a lot, but again, not great on super dark colors because it doesn't fill incredibly well. 

the other product i really like is duragloss pc101 cleaner wax. decent shine, but more than anything, excellent cleaning qualities. relatively easy to put on and take off, it does dust a bit on removal.


----------



## SickTRed08FSI (Apr 29, 2011)

compy222 said:


> just tried blacklight, i really like it. chemical guys has free 2 day shipping through amazon prime...which makes life super easy!
> 
> if you want a killer wet look with good swirl/scratch filling, top it with a solid carnuba product, I used autoglym HD. Both love to bring out the metallic flake and one seems to "cover" the others weaknesses. as a good trick, apply the autoglym a little thicker, allow to set about 15 minutes, partially remove it with a soft and very damp microfiber, this loosens and works the wax around again, then let set another 10-15 minutes. it'll look like utter hell after you damp "remove" it, but the final removal really gives a dark color that "wet" look.


Yup. I normally just make a big order from them when they have sales, and it`s cheaper to deliver to my 9-5 since it`s a business. I like to put Griot`s Best of Show Wax over the Blacklight. They do make a Black Wax, but I have never pulled the trigger on it. CG has a few other well-reviewed waxes, but I havent tried them yet.


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

SickTRed08FSI said:


> Yup. I normally just make a big order from them when they have sales, and it`s cheaper to deliver to my 9-5 since it`s a business. I like to put Griot`s Best of Show Wax over the Blacklight. They do make a Black Wax, but I have never pulled the trigger on it. CG has a few other well-reviewed waxes, but I havent tried them yet.


i also top that and do a final residue removal with this stuff:










i can't say enough nice things about wizard's spray detailer in particular. their shine master sealant is okay, but i don't have a wheel and it supposedly does much better with a DA set-up. nice thing about shinemaster is that you can top fresh paint with it...at least according to the label. :laugh:


----------



## oosalx (Feb 6, 2009)

*Best for white cars?*

What sealant and wax would you recommend for a white golf r. No flake. I might just seal it but if there is a wax i can make it really pop with for a show coming up, that would be cool too. I was thinking about using a random orbital buffer the next time i do this too. Any pros or cons with the buffer vs by hand?
Oh yeah and has anyone used Black light on a white car? I have a lot left from my last black car.


----------



## neonglh (Apr 19, 2013)

I am a little bit of an Optimum fan boy, but I absolutely LOVE their spray wax. It performs better than most paste waxes, including Poor Boys World Natty Blue in my opinion.


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been experimenting with waxes lately, and I've found that I like AMMO creme paste a lot. It's relatively inexpensive in comparison to others at $70 a container. http://www.ammonyc.com/shop/ammo-creme-reflective-paste/
Pros - easy to apply, easy to remove, great shine on any color vehicle
Con - container is just smaller than my wax applicators, so had to buy smaller wax pads instead
On a Porsche 993 Carrera.










Most of the time I use Adam's Super Sealant on customers cars, as well as my own. It has a nice reflective shine, and a long lifetime of protection (usually 4-5 months) for the price $22. http://www.detailersdomain.com/Adams-Machine-Superwax_p_118.html
Pros - easy to apply, long lasting, pretty cheap for the amount of cars you can get out of a bottle (10-15)
Con - the set up time is between 20-30 minutes, anymore than that and it becomes tough to get off without detail spray.
Beading on my DD (3 months so far)









On a customer's '03 Explorer after a basic wash, reflection.


----------

